# Condenser change



## jlh (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello all,
New to this forum but longtime member over at Automotive A/C forum.
Have a residential condenser unit with a bad coil and want to run my thinking past the folks that work in the field every day.
Failed unit is a Carrier 1.5 ton R-22 cool only. I installed this exactly 9 years and 9 months ago today.
I found a Bryant R-22 H/P 1.5 ton model # 223RNA018000 new old stock still in crate.
My thinking is Bryant is Carrier.
Wire "O" & "Y" together to energize reversing valve on call for cooling.
Remove the piston from the liquid line service valve.
Add dryer at evaporator unit.
Pressure test.
Evacuate.
Charge it and go.
Your comments / inputs appreciated.


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

yea you are right. Bryant is Carrier.. LOL . just install it the same way you did before but maybe make sure it is maintained alittle more often this time.  You should have got some more life out of the other one I would think. Sounds great with the installation steps you should be good to go. take a picture!


----------



## jlh (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you for replying.
Install went smoothly. Got good pressure test. Evac overnight and held at 500 microns for 2 hrs. Charged up and let the unit bring the space down and run over night. Checked sub cooling next day and added a little to to dial it in. Very happy with the out come. 
Carrier did have an issue with condenser coils which prompted them to extend warranty from 5 to 10 years and offer a prorated allowance depending on age of unit. I figured at 9 years plus it likely was not faulty. Probably too many visits from the dog or cats. Who knows!


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

well im glad that you got it in and done. Good job!


----------



## newtontree001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the info Steve. Got the same questions with mine. Thanks!


____
Richard - Newton tree service


----------



## newtontree001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the info Steve. Got the same questions with mine. Thanks!


____
Richard - Newton tree service


----------

